
TIOBE Programming Language Index for January 2017 - AnimalMuppet
http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
AnimalMuppet
I see something I find interesting here: Toward the bottom of the page, it
gives long-term history for some languages. In 1997, the rankings were C, Lisp
(!), Prolog, and C++ in the top four. Lisp was #2, above C++.

Apparently Lisp was at one time much more popular (at least as measured by
TIOBE - I know, their rankings may not correlate to reality...)

